# Moto Le Champion CF LTD Sizing



## ian0789 (Aug 2, 2012)

Hey all just trying to figure out how the sizing goes on the Moto Le Champion CF bikes. I am riding a Dawes Lighting 1200 54cm now and it fits me well. I took some measurements on it and tried to match them up on line to the Le Champion. Looks to be about the same but I keep finding mix reviews on the frame sizing.

I am 5'10 with normal legs of 33 stand over with no shoes on. I have a longer upper body and small frame. I cant pull the trigger just yet. I keep 2nd guessing that a 54cm Le Champion CF will be a bit to small for me. Some are saying if you ride a 54 then get a 54. Others are saying if you get a 54 its more like a 52cm.

Any riders that can comment on this? I was going with this or a TI but I think I will be going with the CF. I am on a budget and 1600 is about all I can really spend with out regretting it.

Also what is your likes and dislikes about the bike? Would you say you are loving it and happy with the purchase?

I did a fit online but I know its not going to mean much since every bike is different in sizing. I used this for my Dawes and it worked out to fit but then again I think I just got lucky because I had no clue at all about what most of this stuff ment when I pulled the trigger on seeing if cycling was for me 0.o

Measurements
-------------------------------------------
Inseam: 33
Trunk: 25
Forearm: 14
Arm: 28
Thigh: 15
Lower Leg: 21.5
Sternal Notch: 58
Total Body Height: 70


The Competitive Fit (cm)
-------------------------------------------
Seat tube range c-c: 54.3 - 54.8
Seat tube range c-t: 56.0 - 56.5
Top tube length: 68.7 - 69.1
Stem Length: 11.6 - 12.2
BB-Saddle Position: 118.5 - 120.5
Saddle-Handlebar: 54.9 - 55.5
Saddle Setback: -4.0 - -3.6


The Eddy Fit (cm)
-------------------------------------------
Seat tube range c-c: 55.5 - 56.0
Seat tube range c-t: 57.2 - 57.7
Top tube length: 68.7 - 69.1
Stem Length: 10.5 - 11.1
BB-Saddle Position: 117.7 - 119.7
Saddle-Handlebar: 55.7 - 56.3
Saddle Setback: -2.8 - -2.4


The French Fit (cm)
-------------------------------------------
Seat tube range c-c: 57.2 - 57.7
Seat tube range c-t: 58.9 - 59.4
Top tube length: 69.9 - 70.3
Stem Length: 10.7 - 11.3
BB-Saddle Position: 116.0 - 118.0
Saddle-Handlebar: 57.4 - 58.0
Saddle Setback: -3.3 - -2.9


----------



## ian0789 (Aug 2, 2012)

No one  would love to find someone riding a 54cm


----------



## ian0789 (Aug 2, 2012)

Well I ended up pulling the trigger on the 54cm. Just updating so if someone comes along they can find this info some what helpful. I looked up Cycle Spectrum and called them as they are a dealer of Motobecane bikes. Also in doing that I found out that they are BD so I got to talk to the guy 1st hand. He gave me a ton of great info on the bike and also cleared up the problem I was having with picking out the frame size. He stated that the 54 I am riding now is literally the same measurements as the 54cm Le Champion in sizing.

The only problem I have with my Dawes is I wish the stem was a bit shorter and the Le Champion solves that problem as it comes with tad bit smaller one. Cant wait for the bike to come, ended up with the Blue/White


----------



## mason.willis (Sep 12, 2012)

I was going to say get the 56. I have a 56, am 5'9'' with 32'' legs, and have a longish torso. Sometimes I feel like I should have gotten a 58 I'm pretty new to this though so maybe I'm doing something wrong. I feel like standover height is perfect but wish I could stretch out a bit more. maybe stem length issue?


----------



## ian0789 (Aug 2, 2012)

Hmm I think anything bigger would end up stretching you out to much. If the frame is the same as my Dawes in terms of measures then a 54 will put me in a perfect fit for riding on the hoods and drops with out lose of control  I like to not be to stretched out when I go into the drops.


----------



## ian0789 (Aug 2, 2012)

mason.willis said:


> I was going to say get the 56. I have a 56, am 5'9'' with 32'' legs, and have a longish torso. Sometimes I feel like I should have gotten a 58 I'm pretty new to this though so maybe I'm doing something wrong. I feel like standover height is perfect but wish I could stretch out a bit more. maybe stem length issue?


After I kept on coming back to your post I ended up searching some more and found out that my Dawes 1200 is really a Fuji Newest frame/bike. They had on the Fuji site the measurements of the bike and yeah a 54cm in the Le Champion would be way to small. I ended up getting a hold of BD and swapped it out for a 56cm. Thanks for the info  I think I would have been very upset if I ended up keeping the 54cm shipped to me only to send it back. I called a different cycle spectrum and the guy even said O no you wanna go with a 56 when it comes to this type of frame. He said my Dawes is more for comfort and they tend to size bigger vs your typical road bike frame.


----------



## mason.willis (Sep 12, 2012)

Awesome, glad I could help out. I hope you enjoy it as much as I do. One thing I would recommend is to switch out those cheapo pedals that come with the bike and get some spd sl's on there. Also, you should update the thread when u get it to let us know how it fits and for the next guy with a similar question.:thumbsup:


----------



## ian0789 (Aug 2, 2012)

I have a set of spd ready to slap on it when I get the bike in my hands! I will do for sure because I feel like they have tons of threads about all the Motobecane TI bikes but not to much about the CF and sizing! Obviously there are lots of people who frown about BD but on a budget and wanted CF / Ultegra this was my best option. Thanks again for the tip I really do appreciate it! And so can't wait for my new bike. Hopefully I can get some solid riding in before its roller training.


----------



## fireMedic1343 (Oct 16, 2012)

Cycle Spectrum is Bikes Direct? They have one close to me, but he said that the bikes typically cost $100 more when you get them in store. I forgot to ask if I'd have to pay taxes on total, but I assume I will.


----------



## retrowagen (Jun 15, 2011)

ian0789 said:


> Hey all just trying to figure out how the sizing goes on the Moto Le Champion CF bikes. I am riding a Dawes Lighting 1200 54cm now and it fits me well. I took some measurements on it and tried to match them up on line to the Le Champion. Looks to be about the same but I keep finding mix reviews on the frame sizing.
> 
> I am 5'10 with normal legs of 33 stand over with no shoes on. I have a longer upper body and small frame. I cant pull the trigger just yet. I keep 2nd guessing that a 54cm Le Champion CF will be a bit to small for me. Some are saying if you ride a 54 then get a 54. Others are saying if you get a 54 its more like a 52cm.
> 
> ...


I'm an inch taller than you overall, but have 1" shorter inseam, and longish arms.

I bought a 58cm Le Champion CF Inferno (same frame, but with Red gruppo), based on what sizing I have ridden comfortably in the past (more traditional steel italian frames). The 58 Le Champ is just a wee bit too large; I now think I should have got a 56 and thus would suggest to you that the 56 should be spot-on perfect for you.

As far as likes and dislikes on the bike, mine has superlative components (yours are also good, though not as good as mine). Frame itself is OK; forks are the weakest point. Above speeds of 30 mph or so when descending, or when hammering, it's whippy and just feels too flexible. As I live in a mountainous part of California (hence, half of my miles are bombing down hills, as fast as possible), it's a little scary. I'm thinking of swapping the fork ASAP for an Easton EC90 or something. Or, perhaps migrate the components to a new frame and fork. I'm not manic about having the stiffest frame available, but I do want the bike to handle predictably and benignly.

Enjoy!


----------



## Chrisboy68 (Oct 28, 2012)

*58 or 61?*

I'm too looking at the Le Champion. My inseam is 34inch (without shoes) and height is 6'2". Seems like I'm right on the cusp of a 58 or 61. Any thoughts?

Chris


----------



## big-daddy-59 (Oct 26, 2012)

Chrisboy68 said:


> I'm too looking at the Le Champion. My inseam is 34inch (without shoes) and height is 6'2". Seems like I'm right on the cusp of a 58 or 61. Any thoughts?
> 
> Chris


Chris, have you tried any of the online fit calculators yet? The Competitive Cyclist has a popular one. Pay more attention to the recommended top tube length than the seat tube length. Generally , I'd go smaller rather than larger, and forget about slamming the stem.


----------



## big-daddy-59 (Oct 26, 2012)

ian0789 said:


> Hey all just trying to figure out how the sizing goes on the Moto Le Champion CF bikes. I am riding a Dawes Lighting 1200 54cm now and it fits me well. I took some measurements on it and tried to match them up on line to the Le Champion. Looks to be about the same but I keep finding mix reviews on the frame sizing.
> 
> I am 5'10 with normal legs of 33 stand over with no shoes on. I have a longer upper body and small frame. I cant pull the trigger just yet. I keep 2nd guessing that a 54cm Le Champion CF will be a bit to small for me. Some are saying if you ride a 54 then get a 54. Others are saying if you get a 54 its more like a 52cm.
> 
> ...



Ian, are you sure you did the measurements correctly? the top tube lengths the calculator is giving are *crazy* long. I thought I had gorilla-like arms, but yours must be dragging on the ground. Anyway , the numbers compared to the geometry charts for that bike seem to indicate that a 56 would be a better fit for you.


----------

